# hihi I'm new here!



## obsessedmkup (Oct 13, 2015)

hey! my names Katie! I'm new here pretty excited about this! I'm in love with make up! everything about it! im 20 years old and pretty excited to start a career in makeup and even more excited to be on here reading people opinions about different products and brands! not quite sure how to use this yet haha, or if I'm even posting this correctly!


----------

